# Do bees like Duckweed?



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

I have never seen my bees land on the duckweed before. They will multiply fast and take over the small pond within weeks during the
summer time. The tilapia will use them as a food source. Maybe to use those for a weed control in your pond also. The bees are smart to
only use solid landing pad that they will not be the fish food if landed on a soft duckweed. Since there are other water source for the bees to
go to they will not likely


----------



## ilivetobealive (May 2, 2011)

I've also never seen them on duckweed or anything that small. They prefer the pond plants where they can land on a sturdy stem and walk down to get a drink. I'm also never noticed them on the lily pads - maybe they aren't stable enough for them?


----------



## cohutt (Feb 13, 2017)

They land on lily pads, duckweed and clumps of filamentous algae in the little amphibian pond i maintain in my garden. As days warm up and the hive populations grow this is covered up with bees, for the easy & safe water and not for nectar or pollen. Before I had hives honeybees had discovered and utilized it during droughts, safe footing.


----------

